# 200 already?



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Let me be the first to congratulate you Humourless. You're really setting a cracking pace!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

All quality posts too!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I can't quite agree with you there.
No offence but there were some kinda silly posts too.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Can you even count? It's 300!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry yeah you're right 300. Well I don't really care aboutthe number actually. I'm more focussed on counselling, counselling,counselling!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

OK counsellor. Keep up the good work. And thanks again. You really saved my life!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grats Dood! 8)


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This is the greatest thread I've seen in a while.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

You should change your name :yes


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

^ Agreed!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I just want to say "I'm moved." Thanks. Mods. Thanks everyone.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll say this Humourless. You get around! For an ol' fella that is!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

If you don't mind me saying Humourless...you have a habit of well...ah..talking to yourself.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Everyone does that don't they? I'm just doing it in public!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah right...um...would you like me to arrange.... er....professional help?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm no more crazy than anyone else on this forum thank you very much!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah sure.....what ever you say.......(gotta humour him you know!)


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well done to you and yourself! all of you!


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

19 posts in your thread and 13 of them are yours? Yep, you've got it bad.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

:blah 





:rofl


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

That's nothin'! I'm ever close to the big one, hahaha!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting guys...(and girls). The only way I'll get on top of this self-talk is someone interrupting me...so cheers for that!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> That's nothin'! I'm ever close to the big one, hahaha!


Hey Blazing
Announce it on here ....it's a real triumph.....we should arrange 1000 candles!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Grats Dood! 8)


Not the first time I've had your support Toady..thanks for that!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

caseyblue said:


> You should change your name :yes


to SLIGHTLYBONKUS you mean?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

leonardess said:


> well done to you and yourself! all of you!


reminds me of the song "me myself and I"

leona

you're not that far from the big "TEN THOU"....celebrations in order?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

humourless said:


> BlazingLazer said:
> 
> 
> > That's nothin'! I'm ever close to the big one, hahaha!
> ...


Hahaha, nice! To be honest, I'm slightly self-conscious about it. Normally I would deliberate about what to post, but sometimes I just post in a stream-of-consciousness like manner (especially lately). I guess I have a lot to say!

Then again, I've seen some good posters post more and at faster rates too. So maybe it's nothing to be self-conscious about either!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

stream of consciousness...I like it!


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I should start talking to myself on this forum like I talk to myself in real life. That'll solve the problem of no one replying to me.

Yes, you definitely should, Invisigirl! What a brilliant idea!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

^ I'm guilty of the same sentiment as well.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> ^ I'm guilty of the same sentiment as well.


But people reply to you ....


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> I should start talking to myself on this forum like I talk to myself in real life. That'll solve the problem of no one replying to me.
> 
> Yes, you definitely should, Invisigirl! What a brilliant idea!


cute Invisi!
I want to encourage self-encouragment on this forum!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> BlazingLazer said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I'm guilty of the same sentiment as well.
> ...


Have a look at my reply in your thread


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

humourless said:


> cute Invisi!
> I want to encourage self-encouragment on this forum!


:teeth Your craziness is spreading Humourless! Passing on our negatives to others is one of life's pure joys. One of the only good reasons to have children really.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats on your post count, humourless! It is great that you have found such a good friend such as yourself to supply positive feedback like he has.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

gilt said:


> Congrats on your post count, humourless! It is great that you have found such a good friend such as yourself to supply positive feedback like he has.


thanks gilt.....and I hope you are your own best fan too!


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats, funny guy =)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

humourless said:


> reminds me of the song "me myself and I"
> 
> leona
> 
> you're not that far from the big "TEN THOU"....celebrations in order?


absolutely. I expect a virtual cake and real gifts in the form of tribute. Anything except grain will do.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Grats Dood! 8)


hey toadlicker - to do all that toadlicking, don't you need a licker license? ah ha, haha, ahahahahaa


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> I should start talking to myself on this forum like I talk to myself in real life. That'll solve the problem of no one replying to me.
> 
> Yes, you definitely should, Invisigirl! What a brilliant idea!


I feel your pain, sista. Course the way I post and act, probably nobody likes me. :blush: 
Oh well. You need to be hated to be loved!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

CarrotStix said:


> I feel your pain, sista. Course the way I post and act, probably nobody likes me. :blush:
> Oh well. You need to be hated to be loved!


C'mon Carrot. That self-talk needs to improve.

For your homework, practise this affirmation:

I totally and unconditionally accept myself as a carrot!


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

You are so weird.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

That's the same as calling someone weird!

Mods get on to this guy! He called me weird. My SA has now escalated to an all time high. Don't let him get away with it!


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

O3o


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to do similar things on anonymous forums where I didn't have to sign up and I would masquerade as different people allowing me to express my ideas and then validate and offer advice with another personality.


----------

